# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα πουλιά Φάρμας >  Ηλεκτρονική εγκυκλοπαίδεια για τις ασθένειες των πουλερικων

## jk21

Μια πολυ αναλυτικη παρουσιαση των ασθενειων των πουλερικων (πολλες αφορουν και τα αλλα ειδη πτηνων )

http://www.canadianpoultry.ca/cms_pd...%20website.pdf

----------


## mitsman

καλα, τωρα μαλιστα!

----------


## serafeim

Μα πάντα αγγλικα?  :Fighting0029:

----------


## jk21

οταν βρειτε ελληνικη ,την ανεβαζετε ...

----------


## serafeim

ειχα δει ποιο παλια αυτο το αρθρο...
σε αλλους browsers το ανοιγει σε αλλους ομως οχι...

*Ασθένειες καναρινιών*

----------


## gianniskilkis

Σεραφείμ είναι πολύ γενικό, θα έλεγα περισσότερο άρθρο σε περιοδικό , σελίδας Η/Υ .

----------


## serafeim

σαν απειρος μου φανηκαν επιστημονικα!!!  :Party0024:

----------

